# Ballet Blanc Maltese



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

I found Balet Blanc are not far at all from me.. maybe 45 mins.
Anyone here have gotten one of their pups?
I have written to see if they have any pups available.
I know they will be likely pretty 'steep!" and don't know that hubby will agree but had to get some info anyway.

I also was contacted via my vet which was contacted by doggie's groomer.. that a lady client has a little boy maltese 3 years old in need of a good home... and the groomer said he is a sweetheart personality wise and seems to be healthy.
Hasn't been neutered though.
I have talked with the owner and she does love him but family circumstances makes her feel the little guy isn't getting the attention he deserves.
I will go see him if not tomorrow then Sunday or Monday. 
I was upfront with the lady and told her I am a bit paranoid after all we went thru with Missy. She isn't looking to sell.. only find him a good home and she feels she'd be happy with me taking him from the recommendation groomer gave and I had given her our vets number to check me out.
Now the problem is ... she bought him from an 'open-air' market.. and we know what that means. she paid a LOT too!! I did tell her I would have him neutered, so she'd be aware of that.. and I also would likely want to have a blood panel being done. She fully understood and was fine with it.
She did say he was a very fussy eater and only likes deli turkey and roast beef... and peperroni as a now and again treat. THAT might be a problem.

I actually was not ready to actively seek a Maltese, then out of the blue this little guy turns up.. and it stirred the yearning.. I am a bit scared though.. part of me says this is meant to be.. and then I think..is it asking for trouble down the road??

I'd love to have a "good'healthy' pup and I know it will expensive to do so.. I also know what my Missy-Girl cost us.. and most good breeder pooches are a bargain by comparison . 

I have had several conversations with little dogs owner and she seems to be a lovely lady and no doubt in my mind she loves this little guy.. and the giving up is for his interest and I know it is hard on her to make this decision. I do admire her for looking out for what is best for him.. 
I also am sure she is hoping I will take him as she told the groomer to not contact anyone else till I have had time to make my decision.. which I felt was very nice of her. 

I also have moments where I feel maybe I'm not ready and others where I get overwhelmed with the desire to "nurture" a little furbaby again.. it is part of who I am.. and without it.. I feel empty. Then I wonder is it that I simply want my Missy..

So we shall see how it plays out. I think when I actually meet the little guy I'll know if that "special -connection" is there.
I know ideally I would want the pup..to start off with the best chance for a healthy pooch... and one that 'grows from scratch with us as his family.
then I wonder if this little guy, who does sound so very sweet,.. would someone else .. should problems arise.. take good care of him....UUUGHHH!!!
As you can see I'm in a mixed-up..







what do I do mood! :new_Eyecrazy: 

Thanks for "listening!
Terry and my sweet Angel Missy







http://www.balletblancmaltese.com/


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by IamMomtoMissy_@Aug 30 2005, 10:19 PM
> *http://www.balletblancmaltese.com/
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=95575*


[/QUOTE]

They are supposed to be a wonderful breeder. Here is a thread about them. Tavish, an SM member, got her baby from them. I'm so glad you're thinking about a new baby....









http://spoiledmaltese.com/forum/index.php?showtopic=1740


----------



## Brinkley & Neyland's Mom (Jun 14, 2004)

I think their dogs are beautiful!!! I don't think you could go wrong there...but that is jmo...


----------



## charmypoo (Sep 11, 2004)

I also agree Ballet Blanc is absolutely wonderful. I am sure you will be very happy with a pup from them.

I think we all get the desire for a cute little puppy but it is also really nice to have only one.


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

I would go with the three-year-old. Visit him on Sunday, have him checked by your vet, and take it from there. Sounds like he needs you, and you him. That would be so awesome for both of you. Good luck in your decision.


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

I'm so glad to hear that you are beginning to open up your heart again to the possibility of letting another little one in.

Ballet Blanc is in Carmel, isn't it? I think their pet quality puppies start at about $2500, but as you say, that's still a bargain when compared with the cost of treating a dog with chronic health problems like my Lady or your Missy.

I understand completely your concern about the little guy's background. Most of you here have young dogs so you haven't gone through (and hopefully never will) the emotional roller coaster and expense of loving a chronically ill dog. It is devastating. Lady and I had a terrible weekend. She had her first seizure in over a year 4:30 Thursday morning and continued to seize every 5 or 6 hours for the next couple of days. As I lay on the floor with her or rocked her in my arms, I silently cursed each and every person who had a hand in breeding her and abandoned their responsibilty for her. I believe 100% in rescue, but I must admit that I honestly don't know if I could go through it with a Maltese again.

But you'll know when you meet this guy, as you say. If the connection is there, I know you will have the strength to handle anything that comes your way!


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

Yes, Marj, they are in Carmel which means I can easily see the pup... if one sould become available.
I am so terribly sorry to hear little Lady has had those d***ed! seizures again! I feel so for you having to got thru them with her.. I can only imagine how awful it must be for you!! 
That's what is my reservation.. the money is nothing to take lightly but it's the emotional toll it takes that "scares" me...and though I don't regret for one second having little Missy in our lives... she was so very special... but.. just thnk it would be nice to have a "healthy" pooch! for a change!
It is very hard because Missy, being our first Maltese, has so endeared me to the breed, it is hard to want to go for anything else.
Marj, I pray the seizures have subsided.
Terry and Angel Missy


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

Yes, Lady is back 100%! Her blood sugar went up to 465 (normal is between 80-120 for those of you who don't know), she staggered around like a drunk for 3 days, crashing into things and falling down, but no permanent neurological damage and she didn't loose her vision, miraculously. She's back to her old self!

I'm not sure I'll ever recover, though!

When do you meet the little boy?


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

Apparently Ballet Blanc does have puppies: "We have new babies! Please email or call for more information."









Terry, I am also glad you are thinking of opening your heart to a new little one. Of course, everyone is different but when I got Kallie, the pain in my heart from losing Rosebud went away. Oh, I still miss her even now... three years later... but that awful feeling of emptiness and pain was swept away when Kallie came in to my life. 

I love this breed also and knew that it was the only one I wanted (or would ever want.) I thought maybe I would feel sad having a dog that looked like Rosebud but wasn't Rosebud... if you know what I mean. But it wasn't that way at all. Kallie has her own essence, soul and personality and seeing her (and now Catcher, too) helped, rather than hurt. 

You may end up with a great bond with the little boy but considering what you've been though, etc. a puppy might be best as he/she won't remind you of Missy right away because a puppy is different from an adult and they are sooo cuddly and snuggly and needy.... oh... I'm making myself want one!!









I'm so glad you shared your options with us. We all care about you so much. Please keep us posted!!


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

I found the thread we had last December on Ballet Blanc:

http://spoiledmaltese.com/forum/index.php?showtopic=1740

They're pricey - $5,000 for a female puppy, $3-4,000 for a male.


----------



## Pippinsmom (Nov 29, 2004)

I would highly recommend Linda Nelson to anyone....not only does she have some of the nicest maltese in the ring right now, but she is highly knowledgeable about the breed and a pleasure to speak with. 

Good luck with your decision!


----------



## paris (Apr 8, 2005)

Can't really offer any advice...just go with your heart. 

Marj, so sorry to hear about Lady's weekend. I can't imagine what it would be like to have to deal with all you do and all Terry did. Lady is, and Missy was, so lucky to have mommas like the two of you.


----------

